# Neo Primato or Master X-light



## jimmyjamesnyc

Hey all. This is my very first post. I've read a bunch of posts on here to try and help in my decision and I'm still torn betwen the colnago master x-light and de rosa neo primato. I'm 5'11", 220lbs. I'm looking for a nice responsive steel frame and have narrowed my choices down to the two mentioned above. Thanks!!
jim


----------



## steel515

*bike frame*



jimmyjamesnyc said:


> Hey all. This is my very first post. I've read a bunch of posts on here to try and help in my decision and I'm still torn betwen the colnago master x-light and de rosa neo primato. I'm 5'11", 220lbs. I'm looking for a nice responsive steel frame and have narrowed my choices down to the two mentioned above. Thanks!!
> jim


At your weight you could damage road bike/components. Consider a mountain bike or bikes with wider tires? they would be more comfortable for your weight.
At least stiffer aluminum canondale/klein would be stronger for your weight/torque.


----------



## jimmyjamesnyc

so steel515, there are no road bikes made that will handle someone who weighs 220lbs??


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

steel515 said:


> At your weight you could damage road bike/components. Consider a mountain bike or bikes with wider tires? they would be more comfortable for your weight.
> At least stiffer aluminum canondale/klein would be stronger for your weight/torque.


christ...he isn't that big. Not that familiar with the Derosa offering, but the Master XL would be a good choice for a heavier rider due to the oversized tubes. I weigh 200 and ride a 62cm MXL...get some beefy wheels and you'll be set.

//check out Pegoretti if you haven't also.


----------



## dnalsaam

steel515 said:


> At your weight you could damage road bike/components. Consider a mountain bike or bikes with wider tires? they would be more comfortable for your weight.
> At least stiffer aluminum canondale/klein would be stronger for your weight/torque.


You must be blissful!


----------



## dnalsaam

jimmyjamesnyc said:


> Hey all. This is my very first post. I've read a bunch of posts on here to try and help in my decision and I'm still torn betwen the colnago master x-light and de rosa neo primato. I'm 5'11", 220lbs. I'm looking for a nice responsive steel frame and have narrowed my choices down to the two mentioned above. Thanks!!
> jim


Most taller and larger people that I know prefer the De Rosa geometry over the Colnago. It is a matter of weight distribution.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

dnalsaam said:


> Most taller and larger people that I know prefer the De Rosa geometry over the Colnago. It is a matter of weight distribution.


I 6'2" and have long legs and a shorter torso so the Colnago geom works for me better, YMMV.


----------



## jimmyjamesnyc

Thanks all for taking the time to reply. I think Im going for a Neo Primato in Kas colours!


----------



## velodog

Dude,
You're gonna be plumb happy with that De Rosa!


----------



## ghammer

I'd suggest instead for you to take a very good look at the Colnago. I have ridden many of the Master iterations and they have never disappointed me. I'm much lighter than you but believe you'll get the most of your riding astride a colnago. Those bikes are stiff, very smooth and handle wonderfully. set them up with 36 spoke 3x wheels and you have yourself an indescructible rig.


----------



## toonraid

I have a Master Olympic which is exactly same as the X light and also weight the same as you. Not quite sure what you mean by responsive but the ride is not as silky smooth as my colnago Altain which is older and heavier with round tubes but it is faster. On the other hand for a fast ride I prefer my Look carbon bike so I am thinking of offloading it as it sits in the middle of the park. I have not ridden the De Rosa but they do look nice and based on process of elimination I would go with that ... problem with light steel bikes is that they are a compromise ... they loose that silky smooth steel ride of yesteryears and can't match carbon for comfort and sportiness.


----------



## ultimobici

toonraid said:


> I have a Master Olympic which is exactly same as the X light and also weight the same as you. Not quite sure what you mean by responsive but the ride is not as silky smooth as my colnago Altain which is older and heavier with round tubes but it is faster. On the other hand for a fast ride I prefer my Look carbon bike so I am thinking of offloading it as it sits in the middle of the park. I have not ridden the De Rosa but they do look nice and based on process of elimination I would go with that ... problem with light steel bikes is that they are a compromise ... they loose that silky smooth steel ride of yesteryears and can't match carbon for comfort and sportiness.


Neither could be considered a super lightweight in steel terms. Go for the one that fits best & ride. Full stop.


----------



## cmg

"I'm 5'11", 220lbs" is not that heavy for a steel frame.


----------

